# Enworld Player's Journal



## tleilaxu (Jan 27, 2003)

So what is the content of the first issue?

What kind of submissions are desired?


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 27, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *So what is the content of the first issue*




See this thread (scroll down a bit): http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=36899



> *What kind of submissions are desired? *




See this page: http://enworld.org/journal.htm  Morrus has said in other places that some basic guidelines are "no advertorials" which I'm pretty sure means to articles that tie directly to a single product or specific product line, and that a useful idea to keep in mind for the best articles is "if there were no feats or prestige classes, what would you write about?".

Hope that helps!


----------



## kaiscomet (Jan 27, 2003)

Alzrius,
Where in Ibaraki-ken are you at. I lived in Mito-shi for a while and it is probably my favorite city in Japan.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm currently in the city of Tsukuba, attending the university of the same name. It's a pretty nice place to be, I must admit.


----------

